# AMD Ryzen 2700 und boxed-Kühler?



## Tim1974 (14. Juli 2018)

*AMD Ryzen 2700 und boxed-Kühler?*

Hallo,

man findet ja auf Youtube und sonstwo viele Videos und Tests zu AMD Ryzen 2000 CPUs, aber meist geht es um die X-Modelle und deren boxed-Kühler, über den 2700 und den Wraith Spire habe ich noch keinen Test mit Temperaturwerten unter voller AVX-Last (Prime SmallFFTs) und Lüfterdrehzahlen gefunden.

Da der 2700 nur eine TDP von 65 Watt hat, in der Gesamtleistung aber den 2600X locker übertrifft (außer vielleicht bei einigen Spielen), er aber den gleichen Kühler hat wie der 2600X, würde mich interessieren, ob der Wraith Spire dort ausreicht, wenn man allenfalls marginal übertakten will?

Mir ginge es vorwiegend um einen effizienten und leisen Betrieb, unter längerer Volllast hätte ich mit Lüfterrauschen aber keine Probleme, solange es nicht laut ist.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Ryzen 2700 und boxed-Kühler?*

Du kannst den Kühler problemlos benutzen. Ich habe ihn in anderen Systemen die ich für Bekannte gebaut habe auch immer aktiv. Sind gute und nicht laute Kühler


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Ryzen 2700 und boxed-Kühler?*

Gut zu wissen, allerdings ist natürlich die Frage welche Temperaturen man bei Prime95 SmallFFTs mit massiver AVX-Nutzung bekommt, wenn man den nicht übertakteten R7-2700 mit dem Wraith Spire in einen gut durchlüfteten Gehäuse betreibt?
Werden das über 90°C werden?


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Ryzen 2700 und boxed-Kühler?*

Keine Ahnung, das habe ich nie getestet. Die Ansprüche waren da anders. Die meisten meiner Bekannten kennen sich nicht mit PCs aus und würden auch nichts mit Prime machen. Für den Alltagsgebrauch auch durchaus mit Spielen ist der Boxed Kühler ne tolle Alternative. Es gibt aber auch andere gute Kühler für 30 - 40€ die sicherlich auch unter Prime95 ein ordentliches Bild abgeben.

Die Frage ist halt auch was du mit Prime95 Daten anfangen willst. Wenn die CPU über 90 Grad geht wo ist das Problem? Das sind ja keine Alltagsbelastungen


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Ryzen 2700 und boxed-Kühler?*

Na wenn man später mal öfter größere Mengen Videos umwandelt, in 4K-Auflösung z.B. und der Encoder dann schon AVX2 gut ausnutzt, kann man auch ohne Prime schon in hohe Temperaturbereiche kommen, darum finde ich, sollte der verwendete Kühler das schon schaffen, ohne das die CPU throttelt oder gar abschaltet, zumindest bis etwa 32°C Raumtemperatur.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Ryzen 2700 und boxed-Kühler?*

Später. Mal.......
Bei 32 Grad Raumtemperatur ist es dir egal wie lange der Rechner braucht. Den da hast du andere Probleme.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: AMD Ryzen 2700 und boxed-Kühler?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Na wenn man später mal öfter größere Mengen Videos umwandelt, in 4K-Auflösung z.B. und der Encoder dann schon AVX2 gut ausnutzt, kann man auch ohne Prime schon in hohe Temperaturbereiche kommen, darum finde ich, sollte der verwendete Kühler das schon schaffen, ohne das die CPU throttelt oder gar abschaltet, zumindest bis etwa 32°C Raumtemperatur.




Eigentlich sollte man Hardware für das hier und jetzt kaufen. 
Aber gehen wir mal von deinem " später mal" aus, dann kannst du später immer noch den Boxed-Kühler durch einen vernünftigen ersetzen.


----------

